# Holding demasoni? looks like eggs



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

well i just noticed tonight while taking pictures for an update in my tank introduction thread and my demasoni seems to be "holding" dont know if thats the correct term. for it at the this stage or how long it takes and everything and then also when to move to a hospital tank and just leave it or whats the best plan here?

ill try to get a pic sorry they are bad quality its from my iphone and then the fish are so fast in my other pics they are still blurred lol and those were the better ones


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

the two best photo i cant catch it with the mouth open and the rest were to blurry, also what the minmum size for a fry tank instead of a intank thing cause alll the mix of fish


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep she is holding. A 10 gallon will do as a minimum fry tank. You should hurry and get a sponge filter(or what ever type of filter you will be using) seeded in the main tank. She will release anywhere from 18-28 days. If this is her first time holding dont be suprised if she doesnt hold full term it may take her a few times to get it right. If she does hold full term you have a couple of choices you could strip her fry into the fry tank at 18 days and put her right back in the main tank or after a couple weeks just put her in the fry tank and let her spit naturally. How long is she? If you have never stripped a fish I wouldnt recommend the first to be a tiny Demasoni as it can be difficult when they are younger.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also decide if the fry are demasoni for certain. If not you may wish to let nature take it's course. :thumb:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

thats also my concern is they may be an undesieralbe hybrid but when do i move the fish??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Eighteen days. But if there is a chance of hybrids you can just let her spit in the show tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd rather go through the process as if they were dem. than have them get wasted in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Know that you cannot tell if a fish is pure by visual ID. Hybrids can look exactly like either parent. If the fish was in a tank with bad ratios you may want to pass on this batch and fix the ratios for future fry. :thumb:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Well then again maybe not because I do have two dem so they may actually be pure dems it might be a male female pair so I'll go the right route cause dems go for 20$ as juvs here unless you go to petsmart  so i may just use them to stock some in my tank or friends tanks. Don't be hating cause u got dems in a 75 gal community tank and probably want to breed and they don't And mine have by chance I'm not passing this chance by for a maybe undesierable hybrids I'll deal with that if it happens


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No hating...I let mine spit in the tank. But how will you know if they are undesirable hybrids? :thumb:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

We will just have to see. I have a friend whose parents owned a multi location ma n pa fish store here for over 25 years I'll have him take a look see also the term undesierable is used loosely I mean if they are not healthy or a deformity or something then yes undesierable but it's not the end of te world to have some crazy mixed fish if it looks neat and works in my tank or friends but don't worry they won't be going to the store for credits. I was into learning the proper care for the existing so she I guess? has the best chance cause they are 20 bucks for a baby here and this ones grown out with nice clear marks compared to others I've seen. I have also heard that a first time fish in a busy tank they won't want to spit ?so my question is if no eating and then doesn't spit in time or hold for too long can it hurt that one?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They don't like to spit in a busy fish tank first time or no. But she will not have a choice. Only worry if she gets too skinny.

But if you want the babies, you need to put her in her own tank.


----------

